# Quality Plan



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

أليكم هذا الملف الذي حاولت رفعه وفشلت ولم استطع ان ابقيه دون اطلاعكم عليه :

GTC 209/ED/02
CONSTRUCTION OF TECHNICAL RECORDS CENTRE PHASE II AT RAS ABU ABOUD


PROJECT QUALITY PLAN





CLIENT:
QATAR PETROLEUM


REVISION HISTORY
1	Authorization for variation incorporated 12.07.2003
0	Original Issue	10.04.03
Rev.	Revision information	Date


Originated by	Reviewed by	Approved by
Ala Zakki	K. Kunhappan	Ganeshan
-Signed-	-Signed-	-Signed-

TABLE OF *******S

Section ref.	*******s	Page No.
1.0	Objective 3
2.0	Scope	3
3.0	Reference Documents	3
4.0	Management Responsibility	4
4.1	Quality Policy	4
5.0	Organization	4
5.1	Responsibility and authority	4
5.2	Functional Responsibility	4
5.3	Executive Manager 4
5.4	Project Manager 4
5.5	Quality Control Engineer 6
5.6	Commercial Manager (CQS)	6
5.7	Project Engineers/Site Engineers	7
5.8	Planning Engineer	8
5.9	Store Incharge	8
6.0	Resources	9
7.0	Quality System Procedure	9
7.1	Q.S.P. Requirements	9
7.2	List of Quality System Procedure	9
7.3	List of Site Work Procedures-Civil works	11
7.4	List of Inspection and Test Plans-Civil works	12
8.0	Quality Audit 13
9.0	Control of Non-conformities	14
10.0	Corrective actions 15
11.0	Document Control 15
12.0	Control of Subcontractors	16
13.0	Procurement	16
14.0	Process control 17
15.0	Inspection and Testing at Work Site	18
16.0	Inspection and Testing (Construction)	18
17.0	Independent Testing Laboratory	19
18.0	Independent Inspection Agency	19
19.0	Special Inspection Requirements for Critical activities	20
20.0	Quality Records	21
21.0	Annexure List	22


1.0 OBJECTIVE

1.1 The objective of this Project Quality Plan is to define and design the Quality Assurance and Quality Control requirements and to ensure that all Quality related activities are planned adequately and implemented to cover all parameters specified for the Contract GTC 209/ED/02 Construction of Technical Records Center Phase II at Ras Abu Aboud as per applicable Codes and Construction Industry Standards. 

1.2 Qatar Building Engineering Company (QBEC) shall ensure that the activities involved in Procurement and construction activities are specified, managed and implemented under controlled conditions to ensure the quality, reliability, value and integrity of the Contract GTC 209/ED/02 Construction of Technical Records Center Phase II at Ras Abu Aboud is assured and the sellers (i.e. vendors, suppliers, fabricators and subcontractors) have in place a Quality Assurance and Control Program that meets applicable requirements of this Project Quality Plan including conformance to the applicable requirements of the Project Technical Specification.


2.0 SCOPE

2.1	The Project Quality Plan describes a system of procedures and activities encompassing documentation, procurement, construction, installation testing and commissioning as applicable to the technical requirement of the Contract GTC 209/ED/02 Construction of Technical Records Center Phase II at Ras Abu Aboud.


3.0 REFERENCE DOCUMENTS 

3.1	CONTRACT DOCUMENT

3.2	PROJECT SPECIFICATIONS 

3.3	INTERNATIONAL STANDARDS
i.	Quality System Standards ISO –9001-2000

3.4	APPLICABLE NATIONAL & INTERNATIONAL CODES & REGULATIONS

3.5	CONTRACTOR’S DOCUMENTS 
i.	Project Quality Manual 
ii.	Quality System Procedures
iii.	Site Work Procedures
iv.	Inspection and Test Plan 

Project Quality Plan shall confirm to the requirement of the Contract GTC 209/ED/02 Construction of Technical Records Center Phase II at Ras Abu Aboud Project Technical Specifications. 


4.0 MANAGEMENT RESPONSIBILITY

4.1 QUALITY POLICY

4.1.1	The Quality Policy is to deliver products and services to Client in conformance with contract requirements on time and free of defects. QBEC has developed a Project Quality Plan in accordance with Client’s quality requirements for the Contract GTC 209/ED/02 Construction of Technical Records Center Phase II at Ras Abu Aboud.

4.1.2	The *******s of the Project Quality Plan are binding on all QBEC staff and all the subcontractors in carrying out their duties.


5.0 ORGANIZATION 

5.1 RESPONSIBILITIES AND AUTHORITY

5.2 The functional responsibilities of various authorities are shown in the Project Organization Chart, and explained throughout the text of this section. Activities related to Quality, responsibilities and authority of personnel performing these activities should be identified and documented. 

5.3 EXECUTIVE MANAGER

5.3.1	The Executive Manager has overall responsibility and authority to direct and coordinate the activities of QBEC Projects team and maintain direct liaison with Client.

5.3.2	The Executive Manager’s responsibility and authority shall include as a minimum:

i)	Management of all aspects of the Project from Contract award to final acceptance by Client. 
ii)	Directing the activities of Procurement and Construction. 
iii)	Division of assignments and specific responsibilities of other members of the Project Team. 
iv)	The Executive Manager is the final authority in all matters related to Procurement and Construction of the facilities. 

5.4 PROJECT MANAGER

5.4.1 The Project Manager has the responsibility for the following: 

i)	Ensuring that the Project Quality Plans interface satisfactorily with the requirements of the Contract. 

ii)	Coordination with Client as Contractor’s delegated representative. 

iii)	Implementation of the Project Quality Plan of the project.

iv)	Delegation of authority to other members of the project management team as appropriate to their functions. 

v)	Participating in the formal review of the Project quality System on a regular basis.

vi)	Responsible for all site activities, and mobilization plan. Participates in the development of site construction schedules.

vii)	Responsible for review of subcontract agreements. 

viii)	Responsible for the budget and cost control of all construction related activities. Including variation claims. He is also responsible or the site administration, including personnel, logistics, warehousing, communications, accounting etc.,

ix)	Responsible for coordination with site and head office for all site and construction needs. 

x)	Responsible for reviewing design drawings, shop drawings and engineering instructions to ensure all Engineering Documents are approved and cleared, in order to release for Construction. 

xi)	Responsible for all the construction activities at site. He is to ensure that construction is completed in accordance with the Drawings, Specification, Project Quality Plan and meets contractual requirements. 

xii)	Coordinates with Client /consultant and their representatives in order to solve day-to-day problems at construction site. 

xiii)	Has overall responsibility on the construction site in matters related to construction including material, equipment assembly and performance of employee. 

xiv)	Responsible for the implementation of Project Quality Plans and Safety plan at construction site. 

xv)	Participates in the staff meetings at site to review progress, problems and future activities. 

xvi)	Participates in Quality meetings related to project site activities.

xvii)	Responsible for testing, commissioning and final approval of work.

5.4.2 The Project Manager reporting to The Executive Manager.

5.5 QUALITY ASSURANCE & CONTROL ENGINEER

5.5.1 Responsible for administering the Quality Program of the Project at the construction site. He is vested with the authority required to ensure Client satisfaction. His interventions and decision can be overruled only by QA Manager. 

5.5.2 Responsible for preparation of project specific quality manuals, ITPs procedures, and method statements. 

5.5.3 Responsible for recognition of Quality Problems. He will report to QA Manager and to Project Manager for any breach of the Quality System. He is also responsible for taking initiative to solve recognized problems and for verifying implementation of corrective actions at the construction site.

5.5.4 Responsible for reviewing calibration records, to ensure that all the measuring and test equipment used for Quality inspection are calibrated in accordance with standard procedure. 

5.5.5 Coordinates with the Client’s representative to witness all the operations specified by Client in the Inspection and Test Plan, and obtain approval on the test reports. 

5.5.6 Responsible for the final inspection of the product/assembly to ensure compliance with Project Quality Plan. Final Inspection shall be carried out jointly with engineers responsible for each discipline. 

5.5.7 Responsible for reviewing final inspection documentation with the Client’s Representative. He is also responsible for final release of the product. This release may be subject to approval by Client. 

5.5.8	Participates in construction meetings and Quality meetings at construction site.

5.5.9	QC Engineer will report to Project Manager.

5.6 COMMERCIAL MANAGER (CQS)

The Commercial Manager performs the following tasks: 

5.6.1	Reviews the procurement documents prepared and the activities performed by the procurement staff to assure the quality requirements of the applicable procedures and the Project Quality Plan are adhered to. 

5.6.2	Monitors the Project Schedule to ensure that Procurement activities confirm to the Schedule. 

5.6.3	Identifies problem areas within the schedule and discuss with Project Manager, for resolving these problems. 

5.6.4	Assists and coordinates the resolution of difficult purchasing, expediting, inspection, and traffic/shipment problem.

5.6.5	Interfaces with Engineering disciplines and attends engineering review meetings, when required, to ensure that requisitions for major equipment are obtained promptly and that technical question raised by vendors are answered promptly and completely. 

5.6.6	Coordinates with Planning Department towards preparation and issuance of a monthly Materials Procurement Status Report covering equipment and materials. This report shall include the scheduled, forecast and actual dates of accomplishing each referenced task and shall include the anticipated requisitions for material and equipment as well as the currently issued requisitions for material and equipment. 

5.6.7	Expedites preparation of the commercial and technical comparison of bids and provides recommendations. 

5.6.8	Coordinates procurement activities performed by subcontractors with respect to the requirements of the Procurement Plan. 

5.6.9	Approval of inspection Assignment Packages 

5.6.10	The Commercial Manager reports to The Project Manager.

5.7 PROJECT ENGINEER / SITE ENGINEER

5.7.1	Responsible for the construction activities in his own discipline.

5.7.2	Responsible to organize, supervise and perform all the construction activities according to the approved methodology and construction practice.

5.7.3	Co-operate with QA/QC personnel to perform QA/QC checks to verify the construction activities are according to the project requirements.

5.7.4	Co-ordinate with site QA/QC personnel for inspections prior to client’s inspection and approval. 

5.7.5	Should attend to all QA/QC inspection remarks immediately and obtain approval/clearance at the earliest.

5.7.6	Should plan, prepare and submit Fortnightly Look ahead Schedule of site activities that require client’s QA/QC check / surveillance and obtain approval.

5.7.7	Participate in staff meeting at site to review progress and programs to complete the project activities as per schedule.

5.7.8	The Project Engineers/Site engineers report to Construction Manager.

5.8 PLANNING ENGINEER.
5.8.1 Responsible for project planning from tendering to final commissioning of the project

5.8.2 Monitoring project activities and updating the project execution plan and advising 
management on status of the project.

5.8.3	Implementation of Quality system procedures as applicable.

5.8.4	Responsible for planning in tendering activities, budget estimate for each project.

5.8.5	Manpower and equipment rescuers deployment for the project.

5.8.6	Participation in Internal Quality Audits.

5.8.7	Planning Engineer Reports to Project Manager.

5.9	STORE INCHARGE
5.9.1	Responsible for implementation of Quality Management System.

5.9.2	Participation in Internal Quality Audits

5.9.3	Maintenance of Stock details and informing updates to project manager & store manager.

5.9.4	Receiving, inspection and stocking, storage, delivery and preservation of items.

5.9.5	Responsible for House Keeping.

5.9.6	Store keeper reports to project manager.

6.0 RESOURCES

6.1 The Project Quality Plan has been established in accordance with the requirements under the Technical Specification for the contract and QBEC’s Quality System. The duties and authorities of the Quality Assurance personnel are outlined in their job description and the department will be staffed to ensure that the Quality Assurance and control duties are carried out as described in this Project Quality Plan. 

6.2 QC ENGINEERS/SUPERVISORS
6.2.1 The QC Engineers have the responsibility for the preparation and implementation of the Project Quality Plan for construction. 

6.2.2 They have the authority and organizational freedom to: 

i)	Initiate action to prevent the occurrence of non-conformity; 
ii)	Identify and record any quality problem; 
iii)	Initiate, recommend or provide solutions through designated channels; 
iv)	Verify the implementation of solution,
v)	Control further processing, delivery or installation of nonconforming products or assembly until the deficiency or unsatisfactory condition has been corrected to the mutual satisfaction of Client and QBEC. 

6.2.3 Any problem regarding quality shall be referred to Project Manager for resolution and the resolution shall be in accordance with the Project Quality Plan, Contract requirements and latest applicable Codes and Standards

7.0 QUALITY SYSTEM PROCEDURE

7.1 Quality System Procedure shall be prepared in accordance with the project quality requirement. The following items shall be considered in preparations of quality procedure.

i)	Objective
ii)	Scope
iii)	References
iv)	Responsibilities
v)	Sequence of Activities
vi)	Written or flow charts to develop quality procedure.
vii)	Records

7.2 Following are the list of Quality System Procedure:

Sl. no.	Procedure Ref..	Revision	Description
1	QMS.QSP.01	1	Contract review
2	QMS.QSP.02	1	Design Control Program
3	QMS.QSP.03	1	Document Control
4	QMS.QSP.04	1	Procurement Procedure
5	QMS.QSP.05	1	Evaluation of Vendors
6	QMS.QSP.06	1	Procurement Coordination
7	QMS.QSP.07	1	Identification and Traceability
8	QMS.QSP.08	1	Inspection and test plan
9	QMS.QSP.09	1	Inspection and test Plan for Civil works
10	QMS.QSP.10	1	Calibration of Measuring and Test Equipment
11	QMS.QSP.11	1	Process Control
12	QMS.QSP.12	1	Control of Subcontractors
13	QMS.QSP.13	1	Control of Nonconformance
14	QMS.QSP.14	1	Corrective and Preventive action
15	QMS.QSP.15	1	Receipt, Storage and Handling of incoming materials
16	QMS.QSP.16	1	Control of Quality Records
17	QMS.QSP.17	1	Quality System Audits


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

Index Pages	Rev. no. Date

0. Introduction
0.1	Introduction 1/1	4	08.07.00
0.2	Manual Revision Control and Distribution 1/1	4	08.07.00
0.3	Definitions 2/2	4	08.07.00

1. Management Responsibility
1.0	Quality Policy 1/1	4	08.07.00
1.1	Management review 1/1	4	08.07.00
1.2	Organization 4/4	4	08.07.00
1.2.1	Functional Responsibility

2. Quality System
2.0 Quality System 3/3	4	08.07.00

3. General Quality Procedures

GQP - 3.0	Contract review 1/1	4	08.07.00
GQP - 4.0	Design Management 3/3	4	08.07.00
GQP - 4.1	Submittal Review 3/3	4	08.07.00
GQP - 5.0	Document Control 2/2	4	08.07.00
GQP - 5.1	Written Communication 2/2	4	08.07.00
GQP - 6.0	Purchasing Not applicable
GQP - 7.0	Customer supplied products and services Not applicable
GQP - 8.0	Product identification and traceability Not applicable
GQP – 9.1	Interface meetings 3/3	4	08.07.00
GQP - 9.2 Queries 1/1 4	08.07.00
GQP - 10.0	Monitoring/ Inspection and testing 3/3	4	08.07.00
GQP – 11.0	Control of inspection, measuring and test equipment Not applicable
GQP – 12.0	Inspection and test status Not applicable
GQP – 13.0	Control of non-conformances and Corrective actions	2/2	4	08.07.00
GQP – 14.0	Corrective and preventive action Included in GQP -13
GQP – 15.0	Handling and storage Not applicable
GQP – 16.0	Control of Quality Records 3/3	4	08.07.00
GQP – 17.0	Quality audits 3/3	4	08.07.00
GQP – 18.0	Training Not issued
GQP – 19.0	Servicing Not applicable
GQP – 20.0	Statistical techniques Not applicable


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

Introduction

EGYDAN.
EGYDAN is a joint venture between the Bahgat Group and Monberg & Thorsen A/S who are on of Denmark’s recognized leaders in construction and associated activities. To promote their good reputation and enhance their management skill they have adopted experience regard to the principles of Quality Assurance.

To further and reinforce these principles EGYDAN has introduced a Quality Management System based on principles in ISO 9001:1994.
Procedures as documented and/or described in this Company Quality Manual will be applied to specific projects or through project quality plans if required.

Quality Assurance

This manual is written to present in a formal manner the organization and activities of EGYDAN in relation to Quality Assurance.

The purpose of this manual is:
1.	To provide the means to establish, document and maintain an effective quality management system and to ensure and demonstrate that the work carried out by the Company conform to the specified requirements.
2.	To provide information and to serve as a reference manual for Head Office and project based staff.
3.	To provide means by which Client may derive confidence that a project will be carried out in accordance with agreed and specified requirements.

The manual defines the various quality related systems and procedures which operated within the company. In addition it sets down requirements, gives guidelines, provides information and indicates to appropriate personnel and external organizations, the procedures to be followed with regard to the Quality System.

The Company recognizes that quality is fundamentally the responsibility of everyone working within the company and that the effective application of this manual will depend upon the qualities of the individual members combined with their knowledge and experience.

By proper application of this manual EGYDAN will;
1.	Derive benefits generally to provided by an effective Quality System.
2.	Create the environment to comply with relevant standards and requirements, thus safeguarding and maintaining the Company’s high standard and reputation.
3.	Provide confidence for the employees that they will have an end product, which will conform to agreed and specified requirements.

This manual is in part based on previous Monberg & Thorsen Company manuals, directives and systems that were developed over many years.

Due to the nature of EGYDAN business and the Company’s variable contractual arrangements and responsibilities on each project, the application of the procedures as documented in the Company Quality Manual will be applied in accordance with those specified project responsibilities and requirements. These will if required be documented in a Project Quality Plan.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

Manual Holders and Distribution
Distribution of the company Quality Manual will be recorded.

Controlled copies issued to Company personnel and external organizations will be identified with a Copy Number. The responsibility for distribution will be with the Quality Manager.

Where authorized by the Quality Manager, uncontrolled copies of the Company Quality Manual may be issued for tendering or information purpose only. All such uncontrolled copies will be marked ‘Uncontrolled Copy: Not subject to Revision’.

For control purpose and the circulation of revisions a List of Manual Holders will be held and maintained by the Quality Manager.

Revision control
The Quality Manager will also hold and maintain a Register of revision status.

Any changes that affect the Quality Manual automatically lead to a revised issue of the Quality Manual with a new revision number. Changes will be marked in the affected document with a vertical line in the margin. Document change will also be reflected both in the ******* list on the revision box on front cover sheet.

Copyright

This Manual is the property of EGYDAN and must be returned on request.

No part of this manual may be loaned or reproduced in any form without the prior permission in writing of the Quality Manager.

The *******s of this manual are considered confidential and should not be disclosed to third parties.

No part of this manual may be altered or amended without the agreement of the Quality Manager and the consent of the authorization of the approval signatory.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

Contract Documents:
All documents officially issued to the Contractor by the Employer or his designee that are legally binding under the terms of the contract.

Contract Drawings:
Those drawings officially issued by the Employer, or his designee, which show location, character and dimensions of the prescribed work, including layouts, profiles, cross sections and other details.

Contract Specifications:
The compilation of general, special and technical conditions and requirements for the performance of the prescribed work.

Contractor:
The legal entity with which the Employer is entering into a legally binding agreement for executing the specified construction work.

Corrective Action: 
Action taken to eliminate the causes of an existing nonconformity, defect or other undesirable situation in order to prevent recurrence.

Consultants: 
The Employer, or his designee who has the design responsibility and other assigned control responsibilities for the work to be accomplished by the Contractor.

Designee:
A person or firm assigned the responsibility and authority to act on behalf of the assignor (Employer).

Deviation:
Written authorisation to depart from the originally specified requirements, prior to production.

Employer:
That legal entity vested with the authority and responsibility to enter into a contractual agreement with the Contractor for an item of work.

“Engineer”:
The person/company appointed, or under contract with the Employer to perform Construction management i.e. administers and supervises the execution of the contract.

Nonconformity:
Is Non-fulfilment of a specified requirement.

Preventive Action:
Action taken to eliminate the causes of a potential nonconformity, defect or other undesirable situation in order to prevent occurrence.

Quality Assurance:
All the planned and systematic activities implemented within the Quality System and demonstrated as needed, to provide adequate confidence that an entity will fulfil requirements for quality.


Quality Audit:
Systematic and independent examination to determine whether quality activities and related results comply with planned arrangements and whether these arrangement are implemented effectively and are suitable to achieve objectives.

Quality Control:
The operational techniques and activities that are used to fulfil requirements for quality.

Quality Improvement:
Actions taken throughout the organization to increase the effectiveness and efficiency of activities and processes in order to provided added benefits to both the organization and its Employer.

Quality Management:
All activities of the overall management function that determine the quality policy, objectives and responsibilities, and implement them by means such as quality planning, quality control, quality assurance and quality improvement within the Quality System.

Quality Manual:
Document stating the quality policy and describe the Quality System of an organization

Quality Plan:
Document setting out the specific quality practices, recourses and sequence of activities relevant to a particular project or contract.

Quality Planning:
Activities that establish the objectives and requirements for quality and application of the Quality System elements.

Quality Policy:
Overall intentions and direction of an organization with regard to quality as formally expressed by to management.

Quality System:
Organizational structure, procedures, processes and resources needed to implement quality management.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

COMPANY QUALITY POLICY STATEMENT


It is the policy of EGYDAN to apply effective quality management system within its overall business to satisfy all the requirements of its customers.

In order to achieve this EGYDAN shall consistently:

	Meet the requirements of the contract specifications within stated budget and time

	Implement quality assurance throughout the Company by means of a written system of working.

	Provide motivated and properly qualified personnel necessary to perform all activities in accordance with stated procedures.

	Seek to improve the services and products provided by the company by continual examination and evaluation of the management system.

	Ensure that all personnel are fully aware of their individual and collective responsibilities in order that the Quality Management System is carried out to the benefit of the Company and its clients.


……………………………….. Date:……………….
Technical Director of EGYDAN


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

Management Representative

The Quality Manager is the appointed representative whose responsibility and authority are defined in section 1.2.

Management Review
It is the responsibility of the Technical Director and Quality Manager to ensure that the EGYDAN quality system is reviewed at least once every year.

Management review will be carried out by the Quality Manager to ensure:
•	The requirements set out in the quality manual are being met
•	The quality system and relevant procedures are having the desired effect.
•	Changes to the quality system are identified and implemented.
•	Reports relevant to the quality system have been reviewed, analyzed and actioned.
•	The Company’s Quality Policy is effective and being implemented.

Appropriate necessary management reviews will be carried out where appropriate/ deemed on specific projects and will form part of the Company review. The frequency to be planned by the Quality Manager.

Management Review Meetings
Review meetings will be undertaken with those staff who is involved with the discipline or activity, which is being reviewed.

Meetings have the purpose to discuss the findings and coordinated by the Quality Manager and attended by managers and personnel appropriate.

All management reviews will take the following into consideration:
•	Internal and External audit results including remedial and preventative actions
•	Non-conformance reports including remedial and preventative actions.
•	Revisions to procedures
•	Complaints
•	Effectiveness of the quality policy.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

1.2 Verification Resources and Personnel

EGYDAN will provide adequate resources for verification that the fulfillment of the contract specifications will be achieved and will assign trained personnel to these tasks. The Project Manager shall prepare a specific organization chart for each project.

1.2.1 EGYDAN Organization’s Functional Responsibility

Administrative Director.
The Adm. Director is responsible for all aspects of the company’s administration.

Technical Director
The Technical Director is responsible for all aspects of the company’s activities being performed with their area of operation.

Deputy Technical Director
The Deputy Technical director is responsible to act on behalf of EGYDAN to the authority as given by the Technical Director and to provide the necessary support in conjunction with managers for staff recruitment placement, promotion and discipline.

Quality Manager
The Quality Manager is reporting to the Technical Director and is responsible for but not limited to:
•	Develop and maintain the Quality system for work executed by EGYDAN
•	Providing Quality Management services, which include developing and maintaining the Quality Manual.
•	Ensuring that audits are carried out and reporting the results of such audits to appropriate managers
•	Coordinating and participating in reviewing the quality system of EGYDAN, Contractors and suppliers. 
•	Maintaining a log of system non-conformities
•	Identification of contract quality assurance requirements at tender stage, when so requested
•	Liaison and coordinating with company partners quality representatives
•	Liaison with external organizations on matters relevant to quality

Project Manager
Project Managers will report to the Technical Director and act on behalf of EGYDAN according to authority as given by being the “Engineer” in accordance with FIEDEC. The Project Manager will be responsible for managing, directing and executing the assigned work in accordance with the prescribed contract. Project Manager will be responsible for but limited to:
•	Ensuring that construction works are made to specified standard and quality.
•	Ensuring that the Quality System is applied, as far, as is applicable, to construction operations and workmanship are in compliance with project requirements.
•	Ensuring that work does not continue on any section where he considers the quality of work to be in question.
•	Controlling the project program to ensure timely and economic completion.
•	Ensuring that effective corrective actions are taken on identified problems.
•	Compilation and preparation of project specific quality procedures/documentation, whenever this is required.
•	Participating in reviews to determine the status adequacy and effectiveness of quality procedures/ documentation.
The Project Manager can delegate of his responsibilities to project organization staff.


Assistant Project Manager and Construction Manager
The assistant Project Manager and the Construction Manager shall report to the Project Manager and to act on behalf of EGYDAN to the authority as given by Project Manager. The responsibility is but not limited to the following:
•	Ensuring that construction works are made to specified standard and quality.
•	Controlling the project program to ensure timely and economic completion.
•	Carry out any duty as delegated by the Project Manager.

Assistant Quality Manager.
The Assistant Quality Manager is assigned for a specific project. Specific role, duties and responsibilities of the Assistant Quality Manager may include but not restricted to:
•	Identification of contract quality assurance requirements at tender stage, when so requested
•	Assuring that Quality system is followed.
•	Developing, implementation and control of the Quality System
•	Interpretation, evaluation, preparation and control of Quality documentation.
•	Initiation and reporting of Quality investigation.
•	Ensuring that Quality Record is maintained according to procedure.
•	Maintaining a log of non-conformities and 
•	Assuring that coordination and verification of corrective action is carried out.
•	Carry out evaluation and approve Contractors Quality System.
•	Liaison with external companies and organizations on quality matters.
•	Request test as stipulated in Contract specifications.
•	Providing Quality Management services.
•	Carry out any duty as delegated by the Quality Manager and/or Project Manager.

Site Manager
The Site Manager shall report to the Construction Manager or Assistant Project Manager and will be responsible for but not limited to the following:
•	Assuring and monitor that the works are executed and materials are in accordance with drawings, specifications, standards and other specified documents.
•	Monitor the construction resources employed by the contractor and ensuring that the project program is timely completed.
•	Assuring that detected Non-conformities are handled accordingly
•	Expedite and record technical queries from Contractor.
•	Hand over inspection of works.
•	Carry out any duty as delegated by the Project Manager

Site Engineer/MEP Engineer/architect/inspectors.
The Site Engineer, MEP Engineer, architect and inspectors reports to the Site Manager and/or Project Manager is responsible for but limited to:
•	Monitoring / inspection of work.
•	Assure and verify the quality of materials at site and / or at supplier 
•	Check and Approve work, which comply with specifications.
•	Request tests related to the work and as specified.
•	Issue Non-conformance Notice.
•	Prepare list of outstanding works (Snagging) 

Secretary
Receive, register, distribute, and file correspondence
Manage outgoing correspondence reference number.

Surveying Engineer
The Surveying Engineer reports to the Site Manager, Construction Manager and/or Project Manager and have the responsibility to but not limited to:
•	Carry out surveying work in order to approve Contractors setting out.
•	Verify and assure that lines and levels are checked and correct.

Planning Engineer.
The Planning Engineer reports to and assists the Project Manager in planning of the work and to keep the overall planning updated, further to this the planning Engineer is responsible for but not limited to:
•	Produce overall Master Planning of the works.
•	Co-ordinate and integrate all trades in the Master Planning.
•	Collect data required for deciding duration and resources for each activity.
•	Produce detailed planing for each trade.
•	Produce daily, weekly or biweekly detailed planing as required.
•	Monitor progress of works and carry out updating of planing.
•	Make progress reporting to the Employer.
•	Participate in progress and technical meetings as instructed by the Project Manager.
•	Propose actions to catch up delays or reduce time of execution.
•	Elaborate and co-ordinate Planning of works with the Contractor.

Quantity Surveyor
The Quantity Surveyor reports to and assists the Project Manager and is responsible for but not limited to:
•	Valuation quantity measurement of executed works by contractor and the quantities.
•	Review and monitor the contract with regard to terms of payment.

Cost Controller
The Cost Controller reports to and assists the Project Manager and is responsible for but not limited to:
•	Prepare and update monthly Cost Progress report
•	Prepare, evaluate and update actual cost and budget
•	Register, evaluate and monitor change orders, Claims and variation orders.
•	To provide commercial information and advice to project management.

Document Controller
The Document Controller reports to and assists the Project Manager and is responsible for but not limited to:
•	Establishing and maintain a system for filing and registration for the project
•	Receive, register and distribute technical submittals.
•	Receive, register and distribute design drawings & specifications.
•	Prepare periodical reports within the filed of work.

Contract Manager
The Contract Manager reports to and assists the Project Manager and is responsible for but not limited to:
•	To receive and examine tender documents to assess the implications of the Client’s requirements upon the Company’s activities.
•	To coordinate the tender, including resolution of queries
•	To prepare the tender submission
•	To present the tender for settlement and recording the outcome of the final meeting
•	To provide adequate feedback on final tender acceptance
•	To carry out contract programming and produce documents for specific contracts.
•	To maintain records on contractors/ subcontractors/suppliers performance and prices.
•	To provide information on contractual requirements to project team. 

Technical Organization

Technical Manager
The Technical Manager reports to the Project Manager and is responsible for Design Management and Technical matters related to this such as:
•	Review and coordination of Design documents.
•	Ensuring employers’ requirements concerning project changes and/or modifications are implemented in design documents and distributed to concerned parties.
•	Registration, reviewing and approving Technical submittals.
•	Technical queries.
•	Carry out any duty as delegated by the Project Manager

Technical staff consists of engineers and architects who reports to the Technical Manager and the responsibility are but not limited to: 
•	Reviewing design documents in order to coordinate, make value engineering and release these for Construction.
•	Review, coordinate and approve contractor technical transmittals
•	Process and reply technical queries.
•	Carry out any duty as delegated by the Technical Manager or Project Manager


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

Quality System Structure

The Company Quality System as detailed in this manual is basically structured in accordance with the ISO 9001:1994
The system is defined and described in and graphic illustrated below:
•	The Company Quality Manual
•	Procedures 
•	Control and Supervision Plans
•	Project Quality Plans

Graphic illustration of Quality System of EGYDAN.









































PROJECT QUALITY PLANS
The Project Quality Plans will be a controlled working document including procedures and test & inspection Plans applicable to specific projects by incorporating the project specific conditions also including the requirements for the client.

Each plan will contain a list of standard headings. The level of information under such heading will vary depending upon project contractual requirements. 

Company Quality Manual
The Quality describes the Company Quality Policy, the Quality System, Management responsibilities, Organization and Company practices on a general level constituting the basis of the quality assurance activities that are carried out daily.

All relevant requirements from ISO 9001 have been dealt with in the Quality Manual. The order in which EGYDAN quality system is described may not correspond with the order of requirement specifications in ISO 9001. We have chosen to give priority to the practical application/utilization of our Quality Assurance rather than to a structure strictly in accordance with the respective quality assurance standards. 
The Company Quality Manual is a controlled document, which is evaluated and revised periodically by EGYDAN’s direction in collaboration with the Quality Assurance Manager.

Quality Procedures
Quality procedures have been written to present in a formal manner the method by which EGYDAN implement, administer and control quality-related activities.
In some cases a procedure will be modified suitable for a project specific Quality Plan depending upon project contractual requirement.
Quality Procedures is a controlled document.

Project Quality Plan
Project specific Quality Plans will be prepared and issued if required by client according to contractual requirements or when it is found appropriate.
The Project Quality Plan will be a controlled working document applicable to specific projects and is describing the practical application of the quality assurance policy and objectives.
Each plan will contain a list of standard headings. The level of information under such heading will vary depending upon project contractual requirements.

The *******s of a typical project quality plan will be as follows:
1.	Front sheet with titles and revision box
2.	Introduction.
3.	Scope of the Quality Management System.
4.	Contract details, including various parties involved with the project as their responsibilities.
5.	Description of the work and contract references.
6.	Contract reference documents.
7.	Organization chart.
8.	Staff responsibilities.
9.	List of Project specific procedures.
10.	Appendices.

In order to ensure as homogeneous a quality assurance initiative as possible, EGYDAN can employ several models for Quality Plans, covering project management, Construction Management, general contracts and turnkey contracts. These models are adjusted to the individual projects by incorporation of project specific conditions - also including requirements for the client.
Where contracts require a different or alternative quality standard to be implemented, then the project Quality Plan will be suitably adapted.


.
Control and Supervision Plans 
Supervision and Control Plans or better known as Test & Inspection plans will only be drawn up if required by the contract or found adequate for each specific case. The plans describe the control and supervision activities, which are to be carried out for each specific project. Plans are drawn up for Control of EGYDAN’s own activities and Supervision Plans for project management or control of sub-contractors’ quality assurance.

The checkpoints of both Control and Supervision Plans normally are divided into four types of control, represented by the following characteristic forms of documentation:
•	Technical preparation and planing; Technical transmittals (product data, material samples, test reports, shop drawings, certificates, supplies etc.), 
•	Reception control; reception control forms and/or delivery notes
•	Process control, in-process control and inspection forms, test results etc.
•	Final control; final control forms / list of deficiencies

The individual control and supervision plans are based on experiences from previous related projects and on project specification requirements.

Work descriptions / instructions
Where considered necessary special work descriptions / instructions containing detailed descriptions of a specific procedure will be made. Such detailed descriptions normally are made only in connection with new and complicated work operations or projects where previous experiences can not be applied.

Quality Planing
The planing for quality is documented and defined by the Company Quality Manual, Quality procedures and/or Project Quality Plans.

Appropriate resources will be considered and made available to ensure all quality related activities are carried out effectively in meeting the requirement of EGYDAN quality system and contractual conditions.

Review assessment and analysis of quality requirements will be carried out during management reviews, prior to commencement of projects and at times where changes to operations could adversely affect the EGYDAN quality system.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

1. Objective
The objective of contract review prior to reaching an agreement and after award to carry out a evaluation for technical, quality and resource requirements to ensure: 
•	That the service are sufficiently defined and documented and that EGYDAN has the necessary resources to work on the assignment concerned in a satisfactory way.

2. Scope
The contract review will be used on all EGYDAN assignments except minor assignments without large risks.

3. Basis and References
ISO 9001/1994 sections 4.3 “Contract Review”.

4. Responsibility and authority
The Quality Manager is responsible for maintaining the procedure.
Contract reviews will be performed under the supervision and responsibility of the Technical Director, who will appoint the contract review team.

5. Procedure
The material to be reviewed can in general be a proposal and/or agreement for service, drawings, reports, notes, letters and tender documents.

Contract Review should take place as early as possible either before or after an agreement has been entered into and based on the available documents in order evaluate the assignment for technical, quality and resource requirements to ensure:
1.	That the assignment has been defined sufficiently and that EGYDAN can supply the service in question satisfactorily.
2.	That the clarification of standards of acceptability where these may be subject to interpretation.
3.	The compatibility of design, and construction, processes inspection activities and applicable documentation.
4.	The identification of any special processes, resources or skills which may be required to achieve the required quality.
5.	The need for detailed quality documents for tender submission.

Contract Review can be based upon check lists which through relevant questions direct attention to conditions which by experience create problems involving risks, or are of importance as regards responsibility or in which there is only limited experience. 

After entering into the agreement a review shall be conducted of the assumptions made and the possible ways of carrying out the assignment based on the contract documents and any further information or instruction received from the client. The review will:
•	Make provision of any uncertainties
•	Identify and procure the skills and resources needed to achieve required.
•	Carry out amendments to contractual conditions

Review can be carried out by a single person or by several persons. Reviewing which comprises several professional disciplines will normally be carried out by several persons each covering his own discipline.
In special situations it may be necessary to consider whether there is a need for external experts to carry out or participate in reviews.
When several persons are reviewing the same material it can be done either individually or at a review meeting where all persons concerned participate.

Records of such contract reviews will be maintained and kept on file and will be included in the Quality Records.

6. Documentation
•	The review form or other documentation with fundamentally the same *******
•	Possible prepared checklists.
•	Possibly a report of the review meeting.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 مارس 2008)

1. Purpose
This procedure describes how it is ascertained that design documents from architects/consultants are reviewed and coordinated and how it is documented.

2. Scope
The procedure is limited to describe the design review and coordination activities Egydan performs.

Definition:	Design review: A documented, comprehensive and systematic examination of a design to evaluate its capability to fulfil the requirements for quality, unambiguousness, completeness and to identify problems, if any, also propose the development of cost saving alternative solutions. 
A design review can be conducted at any stage of the design process, but should, in any case, be conducted at the completion of this process.(Based on ISO 8402:1995/3.11)

3. References
ISO 9001/1994 section 4.4 “Design Control”.

4. Responsibility
The Quality Manager is responsible for maintaining the procedure.
The Project Manager has the responsibility for the implementation of the procedure.
The Technical Manager has responsibility to manage the procedure requirements.

5. Procedure

5.4.1 General (ISO 9001: 1994/4.4.1)
Design management communication/(interfaces) between Egydan, the owner and his appointed consultants are in general in the form of document transmittals, meetings, review reports and correspondences.

5.4.2 Design planning and organizational / technical interfaces (ISO 9001: 1994/4.4.2 and 4.4.3)
Egydan works out a time schedule for design documents, which is updated biweekly or as required.
The time schedule reflects design activities/interfaces for the project.

Design interface and co-ordination are carried out in accordance with the typical design procedure described in the attachment no. 1 “Description of the interface between owner, consultants and Egydan” & attachment no. 2 “Design sequence for document production”. The typical design procedure is a sequential activity repeated for each building type as reflected in the time schedule.
The time schedule provides regular design reviews for the purpose of identifying and recording any design constraints and interface problems.

5.4.3 Design input (ISO 9001/4.4.4)
The Design is based on schematic design provided by the owner, modifications of these to comply with governmental regulations, Egyptian codes and standards.

5.4.4 Design output (ISO 9001/4.4.5)
The architects and consultants are responsible to ensure that design input requirements are met by internal reviews, coordination and implementation of review comments from the involved parties. The Design output - the final design documents are stamped “GOOD FOR CONSTRUCTION” by each consultant and architects for his documents.
The Architects finally stamp “COORDINATED WITH OTHER CONSULTANTS” on their documents as well as on all involved consultants drawings.

5.4.5 Design review and coordination (ISO 9001:1994/4.4.6and 4.4.7)
A program of interrelated design reviews is established and determined in the time schedule as well as in attachment no. 1 and 2 to identify when such reviews will take place at specific stages of the design during the life of the project.

Design reviews/scope of Egydan responsibility
Egydan carries out review of design documents, as the consultants prepare them with the purpose of:
•	Recommending alternative solutions whenever design details affect feasibility
•	Ascertaining if areas of jurisdiction overlap
•	Verifying that all work has been included and allows for phased construction
•	Ascertaining that all foreseeable details are included in the drawings/documents and that there is no conflicting information on any of the drawings/documents.
•	Ascertaining that structural members are designed to the economical optimum.
•	Ascertaining that all consultants have stamped their respective drawings/documents “GOOD FOR CONSTRUCTION”
•	Ascertaining that the architects have consequently stamped all drawings “COORDINATED WITH OTHER CONSULTANTS”.

Coordination 
Egydan carries out design coordination on one discipline level (drawings, specifications, B.O.Q. s and Cost estimate of the same trade) for completeness and multi discipline level (drawings, specifications, B.O.Q. s and Cost estimate from different trades) to avoid ambiguity.

The design reviews and coordination are recorded in Egydan Form QF-015 “Design Review and Coordination report” (Attachment No. 3) and Form QF-017 “Drawing coordination transmittal” (Attachment No. 5)

Meetings.
In order to coordinate and ascertain that the consultants and architects handle design comments accordingly, Egydan conduct coordination meetings between the parties. These meetings are called for in necessary stages of the design /or whenever needed with agenda and recorded in minutes of meeting. (Attachment No. 7 & 8)

Monitoring of design activities.
Egydan monitors the progress of design activities to ensure that design documents from architects and consultants are received and submitted according to the time schedule and record the status in Form No. QF-014 (Attachment No. 12). Delays will be recorded and concerned party will be notified.

Communication between architects, consultants and owner:
Managing and control of communication and transfer of design documents/data are carried out according to the document/data control procedure. Documents used to transfer these are, but not limited to: Letters, Faxes, Transmittal letters, design review & coordination report, request of drawing copies, drawing coordination transmittal, minutes of meeting, and follow up construction documents.


5.4.6 Design Validation (ISO 9001: 1994/4.4.8)
Design validation review is carried out to ensure that the design documents conform to the agreed design requirements (section 5.4.3) so that the final design documents can be stamped “RELEASED FOR CONSTRUCTION” by EGYDAN.


5.4.7 Design Changes (ISO 9001: 1994/4.4.9)
All project changes and modifications must be identified and documented. To control design changes Egydan carries out a review according to section 5.4.5 in order to define consequences on time and cost before they are sent for Dreamland’s approval.
Design changes will be initiated in Form no. QF-0XXX “Request for Design Change” (Attachment No. 9), approved by and accepted by Egydan before implementation.

Egydan ensure necessary changes are implemented and reviewed by the consultant upon receipt.

6. Attachments
Attachment no. 1 “Description of the interface between owner, consultants and Egydan” 
Attachment no. 2 “Design sequence for document production”
Attachment no. 3 Form No. QF-015 “Design Review & Coordination Report”
Attachment no. 4 Sample of Form No. QF-015
Attachment no. 5 Form No. Form No. QF-017 “Drawing Coordination Transmittal”
Attachment no. 6 Transmittal letter COF-005
Attachment no. 7 Paradigm PME-007 “Meeting agenda”
Attachment no. 8 Paradigm PME-006 “Minutes of meeting”
Attachment no. 9 Form no QF-XX “Request for Design Change”
Attachment no. 10 Form no. QF-009 “Request for Drawing Copies”
Attachment no. 11 Form no. QF-014 “Follow up construction documents”


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 مارس 2008)

*شكر ورجاء*

أشكرك عزيزى على المشاركة الرائعة ولكنى أرجو أن تنسقها وتحولها الى word أو pdf وتقوم بأعادة طرحها لنستفيد منها ونحتفظ بها وأشكرك على كلمتك الجميلة فى مشاركة الأخ shartooh 
بعنوان تحية لمحمود حازم


----------



## ام نورا (29 مارس 2008)

بعد اذن المهندس الطبلاوي 
واستجابة لمشرفنا الفاضل 
هذا رابط للملف بعد تنسيقه فضلت طرحه بصيغة WORD
بحيث يتمكن مستخدمه من تعديله بما يتناسب مع مشروعه وتنسيقه كما يرتأي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/42329108/cc6a11e7/QUALITY_PLAN.html


----------



## تامرالمصرى (29 مارس 2008)

مشاركة رائعة اخونا العزيز وشكر خاص للاخت ام نورا السباقة دائما بالخير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 مارس 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> بعد اذن المهندس الطبلاوي
> واستجابة لمشرفنا الفاضل
> هذا رابط للملف بعد تنسيقه فضلت طرحه بصيغة WORD
> بحيث يتمكن مستخدمه من تعديله بما يتناسب مع مشروعه وتنسيقه كما يرتأي
> http://www.4shared.com/file/42329108/cc6a11e7/QUALITY_PLAN.html



اشكرك اختي الفاضلة ام نورا ..وعلي العموم باقي الملفات طرفي ولكن عندي مشكلة في رفع الملفات ...واتمني باذن الله التوفيق في رفع باقي الملفات


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا جميل على المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## assman (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ، كتاب جيد​


----------



## anwerbasha (23 ديسمبر 2008)

استاذ من يومك
موفق يا استاذي
M.anwer


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلمووووو خيو ويسلمو ام نورا على الترتيب


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*لمن يحسب انه تلميذ وهو استاذ الاساتذة مهندس أنور*



anwerbasha قال:


> استاذ من يومك
> موفق يا استاذي
> M.anwer



العزيز الغالي مهندس محمد أنور كل عام وانت واسرتك بخير ...يا صديقي لست استاذك ... ولكن الفترة الجميلة التي عملت معك كانت رائعة ...وفرصة جميلة لنتلاقي عبر المنتدي ..واخبرك ان صاحب الفضل استاذنا المهندس أحمد حمدي ...ولم أكن غير ناقل لما تعلمته منه خلال 8 سنوات ...علي العموم استعد بقوة لطرح ملفات ومشاركات جديدة ....واتمني من الله لك ولاستاذنا .م أحمد الصحة والعافية ومبروك يا حاج محمد ...جعلها الله حجة مبرورة...


----------



## anwerbasha (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي علي هذة الكلمات الرقيقة و جعلك في اعلي الدرجات في الدنيا و الاخرة ان شاء اللة
و رزقك حج بيت اللة الحرام
و في انتظار مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*العزيز الاستاذ أنور*



anwerbasha قال:


> استاذ من يومك
> موفق يا استاذي
> M.anwer



شكرا اخي واذكرني بصالح الدعاء..........


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (10 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم عمر ، و الشكر الجزيل أيضا للأخت أم نورا
جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## أبو موئل (27 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## Eng.Anas92 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياعزيزي الفاروق وجزا الله أستاذك كل خير مع جزيل الشكر للأخت أم نورا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخت ايناس 92


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عمر الفاروق والاخت أم نورا وبارك الله فيهما


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أبريل 2011)

_شكرا لكل الاخوة وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وادام عليكم كامل فضله ورعايته وستره._


----------



## طلال السعدي (27 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا عمر الفاروق والاخت أم نورا وبارك الله فيهما*​


----------



## himaelnady (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 مايو 2011)

اشكركم جميعا وانتظر التواصل بمشاركات متميزة من السادة الزملاء.


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 مايو 2011)

شاكر لك على المعلومات الطيبة


----------

